# Branded external 3.5" SATA HDD enclosure



## 007 (Apr 10, 2012)

Friends,

I am planning to convert my 3.5" Seagate Barracuda 1TB to external one via eSATA or USB 3.0. 
Please suggest good external SATA enclosure branded models if you know any. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sedna USB3.0 3.5inch SATA External Harddrive Enclosure (SE-EH-38U) @1345*


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 12, 2012)

You can get this



> Vantec ? NexStar 3 SuperSpeed - NST-380S3-BK- 3.5'' SATA to USB 3.0 External Hard Drive Enclosure (Onyx Black)



But perhaps it's not available in India (I couldn't find any), I recently got one from eBay from here.. will post a review soon. 

Also the one I got is USB 3.0 only, but there is one model also which has USB 3.0 + e-SATA + FireWire. 



> Vantec NexStar 3 SuperSpeed 3.5? SATA I/II to USB 3.0 External Enclosure-CLG | eBay


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks *Gaurav* and *sameer.pur* for your inputs. I have bought Vantec Nexstar CX SATA to USB2.0 and e-SATA from US. 
Product details here.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry guys for bumping into an old thread! Even I'm looking for one. Can someone please help me with what these will be useful for esata and firewire?


----------

